# February NYC Gathering - Friday Evening 2/28



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The February NYC Frogger Gathering will take place on Friday Evening 2/28 on the West Side of mid-town Manhattan. Details to follow...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Should be fun as always, kick back have a few beers and talk frogs


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

I should be able to make it .


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll be in the UK til the end of the month so I won't be able to make it but I'm hoping to start a guest lecture series at next months meeting. Have fun everyone!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, February 28th, from 6:00 PM through 10:00 PM. Jon Richardson and his spouse have (*yet, once again!*) graciously offered their apartment for our use. Jon lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doormen (the three burly dudes behind the 12 foot long desk in his lobby), or they will *not* allow you to enter the building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the *JonRich* UserID on *Dendroboard*, or via the *Jonathan Richardson* ID on *Facebook*, or via his email address - *[email protected]* - so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. Jon will also supply you with directions if you need them.

Please don't show up without bringing some beer, wine (preferably cabernet franc or Brunello), soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees, desserts, yada yada... We've experimented with pizza in the past, but I'm not sure Jon has broken even on the purchase of a few pies. If you'd rather not bring anything to the meet, we're looking for a few good *PIZZA VOLUNTEERS* to fund the pizza purchase. If you'd like to pay for a pie, please tell Jon. (_Yo, Jon, I'll cover the cost of a Mushroom Pie... Bob_) A "donated by" will appear on the top of each pizza box. If you don't know what to bring, some flowers for Jon's long-suffering spouse would no doubt be appreciated... 

If the date is wiped out by snow, we'll try again the following Friday, March 7th ~~~ same time, same place. Stay tuned for any snow date notices...

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for some. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or have for sale/trade please post your interest either in the Dendroboard thread (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...hering-friday-evening-2-28-a.html#post1802482) or on Facebook (*NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community*).

Hope to see you at the gathering...
Bob


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm gonna try to make it. Let you know for sure in a few days.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm about 50/50 right now, but put me down as an attendee.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I am going to try and make it. This will be my first time meeting with the NYC froggers. I posted this on the FB page - but I need to do some trimming of my orchidaria/geosesarma vivs - so these are frog free. Willing to swap for other mini/micro orchids. I can also arrange for meetups in Manhattan on weekends or pickup in South Yonkers.

Ferns (see pic):
Microsorum sp. (linguiforme?) - very cool vining fern that does great in frog tanks. Each piece will have several leaves and be at least 4-5" in length. I think I have enough for 3, maybe 4? $10 each
Bolbitis heteroclita - I think I have enough for one division. $5

Mini orchids - all are grown in vivarium conditions and should do well in dart frog tanks if given the right spot in the tank and some airflow. These will all be fresh divisions. I don't have any extra moss or mounting pieces - so they will need to be mounted - either in your tank or on a piece of driftwood/cork/tree fern with LFS. I only have 1-2 divisions of each.

Pleurothallis microphylla - very cool, tiny-leaved mini orchid - 10ish leaves per division. $10 each
Scaphosepalum rapax - Sequentially flowering mini with very cool purple blooms. Small (~5-7 leaves) divisions - $10 each
Pleurothallis allenii - another great terrarium bloomer. Divisions - $10 each
Podochilus muricatus - Javan orchid with cool "vining" growth and fuzzy, white flowers (see pic) - shorter pieces with roots - $10
Pleurothallis determanii - "shingling growth" pleuro, uncommon. Small flowers (see pic) - $20 for ~5 leaves
Bulbo sp. - Not sure of the species, small pseudobulbs, great growth in a viv. - $10 for 4ish pseudobulbs
Zootrophion hirtzii - Pendant growth pleuro - ~4 leaves - $10

I think that that is all. I might have a couple of other odd cuttings that I can bring along for anyone who buys other plants.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Some helpful info. 

There is free street parking on the block (37th, and also along 10th Ave) after 7pm, for those planning on driving. There is usually guarantee parking if you get there just before 7pm. 

You can catch most any train to either 34th street or 42nd street stations. Then take the M42 or M34 down to 10th Ave and walk a few block north/south to 37th street. 

There is a Duane Reade, liquor store and corner deli just across the street. There is also a $1/slice pizza spot on 38th and 8th, 39th and 9th and 42nd and 9th. (i will most likely get 3 pies , 2 plain and a pepperoni). 

..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wht is the best route to take if coming by Razor scooter?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a large number of Orange and dwarf striped isopods. Lots to trade. Please pm me


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have 2 booming hydei cultures for trade looking for springs, melos, or isos..


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Bob1000 said:


> Wht is the best route to take if coming by Razor scooter?


There are bike lanes all throughout the city, i assume they are skooter friendly. But as far as the Westside Highway, BQE, Verrazano Bridge and Staten Island Expressway... You sir are on your own!! Skoot at your own risk!!

I'll have plenty band-aids and aloevera to nurse your road-rash when you arrive. 

Safe travels. 

~Jon


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I replied to all who sent PMs/E-mails/Pings/Currier Pigeon/SnailMail and Morse Code.

See you guys Friday..


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I may be able to make this one and should be able to offer a couple of micro orchids and peperomias. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

I should make it as well and will bring Dwarf white isos and purples. 16 oz cultures to sell at $8 each or trade for plants. 

Can also bring Cobalt froglets but only if preordered at $20 each. 

Cya there


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok I am definitely coming. Put me down on the list please.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry is there was any delays in replies. I'm pretty sure I have replied to everyone .. See you guys later. 

It a cold one out there guys. For those who are bring live items , pack em up good . 

I'll have pizza. No donations needed, just bring what you can and let's have a good time . 

As always , if anyone has any frog related videos/slideshows that we can play .


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Im hoping to make it today. Was wondering if anyone had powder blue isopod cultures. i can buy them or trade for other isopod, springtail or plant clippings.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im hoping to make it today. Was wondering if anyone had powder blue isopod cultures. i can buy them or trade for other isopod, springtail or plant clippings.


what are powder blue Isos? are those new?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> what are powder blue Isos? are those new?


Julio,

They're the _*Porcellionides pruinosus*_ (Powdery Blue Isopod) on this page:
Isopods - Roach Crossing

They're my favorite iso after Spanish Orange. They are pretty big, and fast - when I pop the lid on my culture it reminds me of turning the light on at night in my kitchen 35 years ago in Brooklyn Heights and watching the roaches scatter!

They aren't especially blue. Just a little blue at a certain molt stage in the right light. I've never put them in with any frogs.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ah ok, thanks Bob.


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Jon! Had a great time.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

tbhf said:


> Thanks for hosting Jon! Had a great time.


Thanks for coming, was a good time. Hope everyone got home safe after this.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for hosting Jon,

I am sure we drank a lot more then that


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for hosting once again, had alot of fun.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for coming... A good turnout is always a good time


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

And yes Julio. There was another 7-8 bottles of beer not pictured. Lol.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

nice meetin yall!!. If u need names for all them plants. PM me.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Who brought the Cabernet Franc to the meeting? I haven't seen Pindar in any of the wine stores I frequent...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Jon. Always a good time amongst fellow froggers that share similar hobbies aside from the obvious.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

radiata said:


> Who brought the Cabernet Franc to the meeting? I haven't seen Pindar in any of the wine stores I frequent...



Bob, that would be Richard Ho.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Think John P. Brought that


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> Think John P. Brought that



This could be possible ... Sooo much boose!!


----------

